# Have you used Square reader?



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

The company charges me fee to use costumer's credit card each time.  They says, "No Hidden Fee."  That sucks!!!


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2017)

Use it all the time. There are no hidden fees. It's clearly disclosed up front. You expect them to do it free?


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

When I opened the package, no fee showing anywhere in the package.


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2017)

Ummm....

(1)  Did you read any of the paperwork that you had to fill in to create your account; and

(2)  What did you expect?


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

How do you think they make their money?  Of course they charge a fee, so does Visa, Mastercard, Discover Card etc.  From the home page on their site right under signup link.

_"Get your free Square Reader at sign-up or pick one up at a store near you. *Pay 2.75% per swipe for Visa, Mastercard, Discover, and American Express. Swipe $100, see $97.25 in your bank account in one to two business days. No monthly fees, no commitments, no surprises."*_




 

Most of the banking agencies charge 5% so your getting off pretty good.  You got the hardware for free.  Most retail stores have to pay for their card reader hardware.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

I purchased it about $50.  I thought it is one time fee.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2017)

you probably only read this ...


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2017)

Try setting up a Merchant Account with any major credit card company.  You'll learn real quick how inexpensive the Square system is.

I love Square because I pay _per transaction_.... NOT per month plus per swipe like a merchant account.  This way, if I never use it, I don't have to pay that ungodly monthly fee.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 139969
> 
> 
> you probably only read this ...
> View attachment 139970



I have already  read that.  I didn't know when I purchased it at the store.


----------



## JonA_CT (May 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 139969
> ...



Return it then. I'm sure if you purchased it from a major retailer, they'll take it back.

There's a reason a lot of people use it...I'd be surprised if you find something better.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> I purchased it about $50.  I thought it is one time fee.


You sound like you got it at a store.  At the store it is a one time fee, to buy the square reader hardware from the store. That's their incentive to carry it.

If you get your reader from the Square Reader site the hardware if free when you sign up.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



It is okay.  It's just surprised me.  If other members said it's worth it, then it's all good.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased it about $50.  I thought it is one time fee.
> ...



I'll contact Square, see what they have to say.


----------



## Gary A. (May 15, 2017)

The Square fee is significantly less than what banks charge.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

I'm guessing they will say what is in the screen capture I posted previously.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I'm guessing they will say what is in the screen capture I posted previously.



Where did you get this screenshot?  I think I still have to pay $49.99 in California.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing they will say what is in the screen capture I posted previously.
> ...


Bottom of the page: Free Credit Card Reader | Square Reader


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Okay, I bought a different product, so it is not qualify for free.


----------



## bluewanders (May 15, 2017)

Square is awesome.  For what I do it comes out significantly cheaper to take credit/debit than trying to go with a merchant account through the credit card companies and then buy a reader.  Instead of a huge monthly bill for having access to the system (probably a better deal if you have hundreds of transactions a week) I only have to pay a per transaction fee with Square.  That's a lot cheaper since I'm only a part time photographer who only charges for some of his shoots. There are no hidden fees... all the math and everything else is clearly listed in the documentation and you can accurately predict exactly how much the fee will be each time you make a transaction.

If you had to pay for a reader, it was probably not one of the little ones that plug into a smart phone.  It's probably one of the bigger readers that can do cards with chips or some such.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


Oh so it isn't a Square Reader?   

Dear forum,  I bought a Ford Pickup.  How come I have to pay for On Star after the first year? 

What did you get?  This perhaps?


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



It is still Square reader, just a different model.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2017)

bluewanders said:


> ... It's probably one of the bigger readers that can do cards with chips or some such.


I'm not familiar with all their products.  But their "newer" little square reader that fits on an iphone through the plug does do chip cards.  You can swipe, or if you look at it from above there is a separator between the swiping area and a chip reader.

They have the larger chip one too that you insert the card into.  A friend of mine has the regular small square one that can also take chips .. I don't see it on the website though.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

You have the Contactless + Chip Reader.  The fee is still the same.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2017)

the little square one that plugs into the phone jack is Chip too .. scroll down
Free Credit Card Reader | Square Reader


----------



## bluewanders (May 15, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> bluewanders said:
> 
> 
> > ... It's probably one of the bigger readers that can do cards with chips or some such.
> ...


Might be about time to update mine, I've been using it for years now.  I wasn't aware the small ones can handle chips now... I thought that was something they were still reserving for the readers you had to pay for.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> the little square one that plugs into the phone jack is Chip too .. scroll down
> Free Credit Card Reader | Square Reader
> View attachment 139978


That is supposed to come in the box with the one that tecboy bought.  At least according to their site it should have come with one as a backup.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You have the Contactless + Chip Reader.  The fee is still the same.
> View attachment 139977



I think everyone is confused.  These models I have are not free to sign-up.  Only the Magstripe Reader is free.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > You have the Contactless + Chip Reader.  The fee is still the same.
> ...


Did you look at the attachment.  That one costs $49.00, the  usage fees however are the same as posted.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Yea, like I said before I purchased about $50.  I can't sign-up for free hardware.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2017)

you should take a picture and post of the box that you bought ...


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

Okay, I guessed I was confused.  There was a small print on the back of the box.  It wasn't clear, and I didn't understand.  There is no instruction on how Square charging with 2.75% fee.  I was watching in Youtube, and it looks very enticing, but no mentions about the low fee.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2017)

I thought in post # 12 you were "okay" with it?
maybe just return it and research all the alternatives before making a decision again ?


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I thought in post # 12 you were "okay" with it?
> maybe just return it and research all the alternatives before making a decision again ?



I'm okay for now.  Just something I learned.  No biggy!


----------



## pixmedic (May 15, 2017)

we used square years ago but switched to paypal reader when it first came out.
we switched for a few reasons which arent as relevant now as they were back then. 
while square was cheaper than paypal on their per transaction fees, at the time  it took 3 business days to actually get the money into our bank account.
with paypal, we could use the money immediately either using our paypal business debit card to make transactions, or at an ATM machine to get cash. 
money transfers to our bank also only took 1 business day. 

nowadays, however, the people we know that use square tells us that their money transfers only take 1 business day as well and they are quite happy with the service.


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2017)

You don't want to use the mag-stripe reader.  If the customer's info gets hacked because you used it, you are liable.


----------



## tecboy (May 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...





480sparky said:


> You don't want to use the mag-stripe reader.  If the customer's info gets hacked because you used it, you are liable.



That is the reason I paid $50, whatever that is.


----------



## bluewanders (May 15, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> we used square years ago but switched to paypal reader when it first came out.
> we switched for a few reasons which arent as relevant now as they were back then.
> while square was cheaper than paypal on their per transaction fees, at the time  it took 3 business days to actually get the money into our bank account.
> with paypal, we could use the money immediately either using our paypal business debit card to make transactions, or at an ATM machine to get cash.
> ...


It does happen pretty fast now... you'll get a transfer every day that money gets paid before your "close of business" which is an hour you set for yourself.  If you absolutely positively need your money right now they also have Instant Transfers now which hit your account "instantly" for 2% of the transfer I believe it is.  I used it once to nab a daily deal from B&H, it really was that fast.


----------

